# Food Safety News - 05/13/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 13, 2021)

*FSA shares how it is using data to monitor food risks*
By Joe Whitworth on May 13, 2021 12:03 am A specialist from the Food Standards Agency (FSA) has revealed how the authority is using data science to identify emerging risks by using a variety of sources and analytics techniques. The aim is to help develop a picture of the food system, its safety, authenticity, and risks and vulnerabilities, so issues can be better managed.... Continue Reading


*FDA investigations into foodborne outbreaks continuing*
By News Desk on May 13, 2021 12:01 am The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. The Food and Drug Administration will issue public health advisories for outbreak investigations that have resulted in specific, actionable steps for consumers... Continue Reading


*Food companies navigate COVID-19 crisis through flexibility*
By Chris Koger on May 12, 2021 07:52 pm Companies serving different segments of the food supply chain faced chaotic weeks early in the COVID-19 pandemic, but regardless of those challenges, mandates for food safety and product quality did not change. Representatives of foodservice, retail and an industry association talked about their pandemic experiences and the difficulty in responding to the crisis during a... Continue Reading


*Keys to unlocking mutual reliance are known, they just need to be turned*
By Coral Beach on May 12, 2021 07:24 pm Despite modern communications, local, state, and federal food safety staff still cannot share data because of logistics and regulations. But so-called mutual reliance is closer to reality than it’s ever been. Panelists from all levels of government came together this afternoon to discuss what’s left to do and what mutual reliance will mean to public... Continue Reading


*UPDATED: Washington E. coli outbreak spreads; children in 4 counties involved*
By News Desk on May 12, 2021 05:57 pm An E. coli O157 outbreak thought to be linked to fresh organic produce is spreading in Washington State, having infected people in four counties as of this afternoon. “The outbreak currently includes six confirmed cases across Benton County (1), King County (3), Snohomish County (1) and Walla Walla County (1),” according to the Washington Department... Continue Reading


*Top food safety officials speak to virtual Food Safety Summit*
By Dan Flynn on May 12, 2021 02:53 pm For the 10th year, a panel of the nation’s top food safety officials spoke Wednesday to more than 300 virtual Food Safety Summit attendees. Food and Drug Administration Deputy Commissioner Frank Yiannas told the virtual audience that it is also the 10th anniversary of the Food Safety Modernization Act. Yiannas, who runs the FDA’s Food... Continue Reading


----------

